# portupgrade problem



## netrookie (Sep 3, 2009)

i have a problem with portupgrade, i try to use ports to build
firefox3.5, and i get an errorï¼š require nspr version >= 4.8,
so i use portupgrade tool to upgrade it:
portupgrade -rR nspr
but i wait for a long time and it didn't finished, it downloads 
many packages from the net and just compile...compile...
so i dislike portupgrade, do you have such problems?
(english is not good)


----------



## ale (Sep 3, 2009)

*This is not a problem.*
Probably you had a lot of outdated ports: the version of nspr you were upgrading to needed a new version of _x_, which needed a new version of _y_...
You can run _portversion -l "<"_ to see which ports has a new version compared to installed packages.
IMHO, keeping the ports updated regularly and frequently helps minimizing this kind of "problem".


----------



## Alt (Sep 3, 2009)

This is cause you updated your ports tree, but not updated your installed packages. Now, when you try install firefox35, it linked to some ports, which versions is newer than yours installed. So they must be upgraded too..


----------



## netrookie (Sep 3, 2009)

thank you!
seems dependency is very serious in portupgrade,
i use portsnap to update the ports, but packages is not upgraded,
the long time of compilation is not a problem.
i estimate it will take serveral days to use
portupgrade to upgrade the whole packages system.


----------



## tangram (Sep 3, 2009)

Use portsnap to update the ports tree and portmaster to upgrade ports. Use either packages or ports, if possible don't mix both.

Btw there's a portupgrade switch for upgrades packages.


----------

